# Dauphin Island



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone catching any specks around Dauphin Island. Coming down thursday and would like to go if the weather holds up.


----------



## wiseasses (May 6, 2009)

Last i heard they were catching some specks and reds down arnd katrina cut and arnd by the golf course.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know what they were catching but I saw 18 boats anchored up while leaving work last Sunday. They were all on my right asI was crossing the bridge leaving the island.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, I didn't fish dauphin island like I said I was. The weather man said the wind was supposed to lie down to about 6 mph over in Mississippi so we headed out of Pass Christian Yacht Club this morning about 7. We bummed around the Biloxi Marsh all day trying to find clean water and everything we found looked like the same thing....coffee. We were able to pull one red out, a small 5 lbs., and called it a day about 2. Headed into Shaggy's to get a cold beer and some crawfish. Sightcasting is pointless in the damned wind. 



Would attach a pic but its too depressing to see one little red.


----------

